# Went out today



## 4star (Sep 11, 2005)

A friend and I went out today. It was my first time pheasant hunting and got 2 but only found one. Same for my friend. His dog isnt really good at finding them any tips? Anyways how did you guys do?


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

dont blamed on his dogs... could be couple dead pheasants from storms.. who know ... today I went out and got one pheasant from my from and the rest we saw couple hen... bad day fpr pheasants but very good day for geese and duck today... take your time and your time will come . They still around good luck


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

About all you can do is give the dog a chance. Do not go into the area where the bird has been downed. Only let the dog go in and if possible bring the dog to the down wind side. Also be patient and don't be afraid to let the dog sniff around for 10 minutes or so. During this time do not go into the immediate area where the bird has gone down(roughly 10-20yds). If it is dead the dog will find it and if it is a runner only the dog will find it! I firmly believe that many birds who have just been knocked out of the sky just sit tight so let the dog get the bird running and not you by going into the area where the bird was downed. If the dog gets the bird running his chances are much improved over trying to catch up with a bird that you got running. Our rule is that you never go pick up a bird. Only the dog will get a bird that has been shot. This in my opinion really decreases our chances of losing a bird. Until someone sniffs out a bird we will let the dogs do what they do best!!


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

I agree with DJ. We had two roosters do this to us on Friday am. I've got a real young pup (10months), but he sure held his own. We saw the general area where one bird went down, but it was a long shot and were sure the bird was only wounded with pleanty of fight left to run.

I gave the dog the "find 'em" command and he went off like a bat out of he$$. The dog was so psyched that I actually had to call him back and hold him till he calmed down a couple seconds and got his wits about him.

Not once did I move, but then told him to find the bird again. This time, more calmly, he went straight out, got the scent, and chased that sucker down.

The other one, we worked the area for almost 20 minutes. Just out of pure frustration I walked backwards from the drop sight about 10 yards. Just by chance I literally stepped on the very much alive rooster hiding under the grass. I called the dog over, stepped away and told him to find it. It worked and we were able to find the bird. That sucker backtracked a ways on us without the dog even catching the scent.

I guess the moral of the extremely long story is.... patience will get you the bird.


----------



## 4star (Sep 11, 2005)

DJRooster said:


> Our rule is that you never go pick up a bird. Only the dog will get a bird that has been shot.


Hahaha that dog i tell you. My friend hasnt really trained it so i dont know if that matters...BUT lol while we were out there I shot a duck and when the dog found it, it only stood there and looked at us and looked at the bird and did it again. Kind of like she was saying get it yourself. Tomorrow, I'm going out to the same place with my friend and I'll have my brothers dog along hopefully get some good shootin.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Keep working at it. Sounds like your dogs need a little work but at least you are getting them out of town because a lot of good hunting dogs never get outside the city limits and the owners can't figure out why they can't hunt!


----------

